# Screen Problems On Gs2 Do You Have It On Your Charge



## xmoox (Sep 30, 2011)

I read this on a endgadget about the gs2 that uses a similar screen to ours.
I was wondering if anyone else is having these problems with your charge. Mine is really noticeable with gray


----------



## zombiebot (Sep 12, 2011)

what problems are you referring to?


----------



## electron (Aug 23, 2011)

I do have some of the blobs and streaking mentioned by engadget, but not as bad as in their photo. I do have a stuck pixel though...

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## number1kgfan (Sep 4, 2011)

I turned up my brightness and then ran a screen test using this app. https://market.android.com/details?id=com.yota.screentest

I didn't notice any major problems like those that were mentioned here: http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/08/t-mobile-galaxy-s-ii-screen-issues-have-some-seeing-poorly-rend/


----------



## xmoox (Sep 30, 2011)

The biggest thing i notice are the streaks and some screen burn in when i see the gray background on the market.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

xmoox said:


> The biggest thing i notice are the streaks and some screen burn in when i see the gray background on the market.


diddo


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is really "screen burn ". I also see my background when going into the market. However, I use a live wallpaper that shows the time, when I see this "screen burn" on the market it always shows the correct time, which leaves me to believe that I can somehow see thru the market background. The live wallpaper I am using is called WP clock. 
Just an interesting tidbit.


----------



## kart38 (Oct 10, 2011)

Birthofahero said:


> I'm not sure if this is really "screen burn ". I also see my background when going into the market. However, I use a live wallpaper that shows the time, when I see this "screen burn" on the market it always shows the correct time, which leaves me to believe that I can somehow see thru the market background. The live wallpaper I am using is called WP clock.
> Just an interesting tidbit.


That is interesting, I had never noticed it! I have to try quite hard to even see it though, the white is too bright to notice that and the gray doesn't stay on screen long. Back on topic, my screen doesn't seem to have the issues being reported for the GSII

Jason


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Switching quickly between the tests on maximum brightness...cant tell if ghosting/burn is from the screen or my eyes. At any rate, the display is simply beautiful.


----------



## electron (Aug 23, 2011)

kvswim said:


> Switching quickly between the tests on maximum brightness...cant tell if ghosting/burn is from the screen or my eyes. At any rate, the display is simply beautiful.


I think this sums it up pretty well.

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## Hexxus (Aug 19, 2011)

I have absolutely no issues with my screen. No burn in, no streaks, no blobs, nothing.


----------

